# I do weird things !



## Pallet Pete (Jan 8, 2013)

Whats a weird thing you do ? I just realized when I come home I take my shoes off on the other side of the house from the door I came in . that explain the muddy floors so often I never thought about it before. 

Well what about you ? 

Pete

I also sign my name for some reason even though it is in my sig. 

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 8, 2013)

Moderate this forum.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 8, 2013)

At least I dont use +1 anymore ! 

Pete


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 8, 2013)

I take my shoes off in the livingroom, as I'm on my way to the bedroom to change out of work clothes...only to pick up my shoes before bed.  I can't seem to break the habit yet why don't I just take my shoes off in the bedroom to begin with?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sure if you asked my husband, he could give you a long list of weird things I do but here is a few I'll readily admit to:
1- It's not enough to just have stacks of newspaper in the bin. I actually unfold them, make smaller sections, refold them and put them back in the stack. This way, when I need paper, I can just grab a few pages, not the entire section.
2- if I bring a few more pieces of wood in the house than I needed, when I bring more in for the next day, I take the day before wood, out of the rack and stack the new stuff in then re-stack the day before wood on top. First in, first out even if its just one day
3- I keep all the little bits if soap (when a bar gets down to chips) in a knee high stocking tied in a slip knot at the band, in the laundry room.  When I need to get a stain out, I just wet it and scrub it out with my little weird stocking of soap.  I think I picked this up from my granny, she lived everyday as if it was still the depression, wasted nothing!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 9, 2013)

Weird is in the eye of the beholder. 
As long as you don't fling your own poo, you're ok with me.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I also sign my name for some reason even though it is in my sig.
> 
> Pete


 
With your finger, in the air near the  computer screen ?


Apparently I  picture people doing weird things based on interpreting what they've typed  differently than intended.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2013)

I burn wood in my house.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 9, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> I burn wood in my house.


 
Its supposed to be in the stove Dave 


Pete


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 9, 2013)

Unike the rest of the civilized world...I do nothing weird!


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 9, 2013)

i cant mix my food when i eat...eat all the veggies first, then the potato, then the meat.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 9, 2013)

CTguy9230 said:


> i cant mix my food when i eat...eat all the veggies first, then the potato, then the meat.....


 
Hehheh . . . my sister is like that . . . one food "grouping" at a time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm completely normal . . . well I think I am . . . never been to a counselor or psychiatrist.

Some odd habits though . . . maybe . . .

I have a routine in the morning that I recite to myself like a mantra . . . Shower, Stuff (personal hygiene), Dress, Eat (Breakfast), Eat (Make lunch), Cat (feed them), Clock (wind the cuckoo clock) . . . and in the Winter I add Woodbox (fill it), Woodstove (get it going) and Humidifier (fill it up.) My wife makes fun of me since she says it is pretty unlikely that I would forget to get dressed and only realize this once I showed up to work in my underwear.

I almost always add maple syrup (or at least the cheap imitation) to my sausage, eggs or corn beef hash.

When I eat in the living room I always turn on the nearby lamp . . . even if there is enough light.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Its supposed to be in the stove Dave


Thought of that, but where's the fun factor?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 9, 2013)

Were do i start ?..........................................................................................


----------



## BrianK (Jan 9, 2013)

CTguy9230 said:


> i cant mix my food when i eat...eat all the veggies first, then the potato, then the meat.....


 
(I'm glad I'm not the only "weird" one in this regard.)


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 9, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Thought of that, but where's the fun factor?


 
Daves wood stove!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure there's plenty...of course, they're normal to me, lol.

I've been known to eat weird things...like peanut butter and chocolate syrup on bread.  Although I do that a lot less now that DH works from home, because stuff like that freaks him out and I never have time by myself to eat stuff without him home.  

I can't cook if there are dirty dishes in the sink, I have to wash them first.  That's partly because it's a really small kitchen though.

I won't eat bruised bananas.  ICK.

It's not something I do persay, but DH teases me about it.  Abandoned dock pilings freak me out.  If there's still a dock, it's fine.  But when it's just the pilings...it is seriously creepy.  I have NO idea why.  Abandoned houses, barns, factories, no problem.  But dock pilings... *shivers*


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so weird my wife/son/friends/siblings/mother tells people I'm weird. Some peeps march to their own drum....I'm playin that drum one handed while also playing the tuba (I dont actually play the tuba, but I do play the guitar and harmonica....yes, at the same time!). 

for example...to punish my cats for sticking their foot in my drink I lick them in the face. They appear to dislike this, but then, they keep placing their foots in my drinks!


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 9, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I'm completely normal . . . well I think I am . . . never been to a counselor or psychiatrist.
> 
> Some odd habits though . . . maybe . . .
> 
> ...


 
Nothing weird here except the fake syrup.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 9, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I'm completely normal . . . well I think I am . . . never been to a counselor or psychiatrist.
> 
> Some odd habits though . . . maybe . . .
> 
> ...


 
I have a morning mantra as well that I say before I walk out the door...is like a checklist too...cofee,keys,wallet,knife,hat,gloves,lunch....my son will say it with me on Saturdays as I'm heading out the door....too funny. How many others must have a similar system?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not a routine oriented person,  but I've developed one for the 5:30am stumble.  The inherited African grey parrot does the narrating with the appropriate sounds or words just before each step of the routine.  It's a little eerie.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 9, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> to punish my cats for sticking their foot in my drink I lick them in the face. They appear to dislike this, but then, they keep placing their foots in my drinks!



I've never had a cat but isn't licking them in the face a sign of affection? Maybe they are interpreting you licking them as your approval to stick their foot in your drink


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 9, 2013)

Retired Guy said:


> Nothing weird here except the fake syrup.


Yes, please, can someone from Maple country send this man some real syrup?


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 9, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I've never had a cat but isn't licking them in the face a sign of affection? Maybe they are interpreting you licking them as your approval to stick their foot in your drink


 
(pumps fist in the air) Blasted hairy faced children! I've been outsmarted again!


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 9, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I'm not a routine oriented person, but I've developed one for the 5:30am stumble. The inherited African grey parrot does the narrating with the appropriate sounds or words just before each step of the routine. It's a little eerie.


 
I think it would be nice sometimes to have a narrator. Your african grey doesn't happen to have the same voice as James Earl Jones does it? That would be the coolest....or maybe extra creepy. hmmm.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 9, 2013)

NO!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 9, 2013)

I text with my next door neighbor all the time rather than going out in the cold to hang on the porch and drink a brew


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 9, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I think it would be nice sometimes to have a narrator. Your african grey doesn't happen to have the same voice as James Earl Jones does it? That would be the coolest....or maybe extra creepy. hmmm.


 
I think Morgan Freeman would be my narrator ! Well until I jumped off a cliff from being narrated at least !


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 9, 2013)

CTguy9230 said:


> i cant mix my food when i eat...eat all the veggies first, then the potato, then the meat.....


I'm the only one of my siblings that doesn't do that! Do you separate your m&ms or the like by color too? I purposely buy them red and green ones at xmas so they only have two piles


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 9, 2013)

I love soaked bread.  Whether a piece of bread in soup, biscuits soaked with gravy, stale munchkins, brownies or congo bars in the bottom of my cereal bowl soaking in milk, or my favorite, a piece of bread soaking the juice on a plate from a medium rare steak.  Yes, I have all my teeth, call me weird, I don't care.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 9, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I love soaked bread.  Whether a piece of bread in soup, biscuits soaked with gravy, stale munchkins, brownies or congo bars in the bottom of my cereal bowl soaking in milk, or my favorite, a piece of bread soaking the juice on a plate from a medium rare steak.  Yes, I have all my teeth, call me weird, I don't care.


Gravy soppin' biscuits! I have even been known to take my bread and mop my husband's plate, drives him nuts  YUMMY!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> . . ..
> 
> I won't eat bruised bananas. ICK.
> . . .*


 
Bruised and old bananas = time to make banana bread


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I'm so weird my wife/son/friends/siblings/mother tells people I'm weird. Some peeps march to their own drum....I'm playin that drum one handed while also playing the tuba (I dont actually play the tuba, but I do play the guitar and harmonica....yes, at the same time!).
> 
> for example...to punish my cats for sticking their foot in my drink I lick them in the face. They appear to dislike this, but then, they keep placing their foots in my drinks!


 
Sometimes when my cat bites me in a playful (hopefully) fashion I bite them back . . . but not hard or anything . . . I figure as the alpha male I've got to make sure they know who is the King of the Jungle . . . er . . . Living Room.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh I forgot one . . . I have a "favorite" spoon to eat ice cream with . . . nothing fancy schmancy about it other than the handle is just a little more plain Jane than most of the other spoons in the drawer.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 10, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Bruised and old bananas = time to make banana bread


 
Ew.  No.  I also do not like banana anything (bread, chips, etc).  Just plain unbruised bananas.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Ew. No. I also do not like banana anything (bread, chips, etc). Just plain unbruised bananas.


 
It's official then . . . you're not just weird . . . you're bananas!


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 10, 2013)

I think it has already been established that I am, how, and why   Carry on.....


----------



## Jags (Jan 10, 2013)

I cruise around like a ninja, even if nobody is there. (you can't say "walk", ninjas don't simply "walk")


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 10, 2013)

Jags said:


> I cruise around like a ninja, even if nobody is there. (you can't say "walk", ninjas don't simply "walk")


the good ones simply materialize. you should work on that one. its a cool party trick.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 11, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Ew. No. I also do not like banana anything (bread, chips, etc). Just plain unbruised bananas.


 
Speaking of which I like Bananas & Peanut Butter with strawberries ! MMMMMM Good !


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 12, 2013)

So today I realized, or I should say remembered, a habit that I only came to be aware of about a year ago...when shopping by myself I talk to myself...outloud, whispered but still audible.  It's weird, I don't realize I'm doing it until I'm in mid "conversation".  I will say something like "oh yeah, I need to grab a pound of butter too" or "shoot, they don't have the right type, wonder if it's stocked somewhere else", "still need bread, lunch stuff & ice-cream".   It's weird. I do it & I still think it's weird.  I don't do it when shopping with someone, I can get thru a whole store with barely two words spoken but when I'm alone....


Weird snacks?  I LOVE diced tomatoes, garlic pickles & onions mixed together & eaten as a snack.  My niece & her son do it too now.  I also like chopped tomatoes with black olives.  Mmmmm


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 12, 2013)

I've backed out of the driveway, and had to pull back in, go in the house, and kiss the Wife.....can't start my day without one


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 12, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I've backed out of the driveway, and had to pull back in, go in the house, and kiss the Wife.....can't start my day without one



That is awesome  my hubby has done that before.  He will also text me stating his morning hug didn't last him long enough through his day.  25yrs & counting.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> At least I dont use +1 anymore !
> 
> Pete


+1

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I'm sure if you asked my husband, he could give you a long list of weird things I do but here is a few I'll readily admit to:
> 1- It's not enough to just have stacks of newspaper in the bin. I actually unfold them, make smaller sections, refold them and put them back in the stack. This way, when I need paper, I can just grab a few pages, not the entire section.
> 2- if I bring a few more pieces of wood in the house than I needed, when I bring more in for the next day, I take the day before wood, out of the rack and stack the new stuff in then re-stack the day before wood on top. First in, first out even if its just one day
> 3- I keep all the little bits if soap (when a bar gets down to chips) in a knee high stocking tied in a slip knot at the band, in the laundry room. When I need to get a stain out, I just wet it and scrub it out with my little weird stocking of soap. I think I picked this up from my granny, she lived everyday as if it was still the depression, wasted nothing!


I think we're related except for the soap in the sock thing lol.. I do add a new bar to the old bar though cuz I am cheap.. 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2013)

I am perfectly normal unlike all you weirdo's!  

Ray


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2013)

I sit at a computer all day in the winter.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Yes, please, can someone from Maple country send this man some real syrup?


 
he kinda is from Maple Syrup country.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2013)

A lot of times when driving I will count to see how many letters are on a sign. Total up the numbers on a license plate.

BTW- i drive about 100,000 miles a year. think i'm getting bored with driving?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't do anything weird. Everybody else does.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 12, 2013)

luv2byte said:


> That is awesome my hubby has done that before. He will also text me stating his morning hug didn't last him long enough through his day. 25yrs & counting.


 Dated 11 years....married 22 years....33 years in all....she was 16...I was 19 when we started dating, and everybody said it wouldn't last


----------



## Shari (Jan 12, 2013)

When stacking firewood I find myself mentally counting the splits (ugh!).  Somewhere around 17, 18 or 19 I realize what I'm doing and mentally say to myself "Sheesh!  That's just plain stupid to count!" so I stop for awhile and 10 minutes later I find myself counting again............


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 12, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> he kinda is from Maple Syrup country.


Very good point.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 12, 2013)

Just thought of one.
When I'm eating cashews from the container (honey roasted peanuts too), I always go for the largest ones first.
Pretty soon, all that's left are the small ones, but some are still larger than others, so it's ok.
ETA: most of this is done one at a time.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 12, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Just thought of one.
> When I'm eating cashews from the container (honey roasted peanuts too), I always go for the largest ones first.
> Pretty soon, all that's left are the small ones, but some are still larger than others, so it's ok.
> ETA: most of this is done one at a time.



I love the honey cluster and usually turn the bag inside out after I have eaten them all then shake out the crumbs and eat them too.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 12, 2013)

I cannot eat with my glasses on. I'm nearsighted, bad. Like 20/15 on the little card, but I can't see more than 3-4' away. I can't see chit up close wearing glasses.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 12, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Dated 11 years....married 22 years....33 years in all....she was 16...I was 19 when we started dating, and everybody said it wouldn't last


 
Hey, sounds familiar!  I was 15 and DH was 17 when we started dating...except we married when I was 18.  We'll have been married 19 years this year.  I don't think ANYONE said it would last, as I recall there were bets between friends...we won.  Now that I think about it, someone owes us some money, lol.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, I just remembered something that is apparently weird, I've done it since I was a kid.

I eat frozen peas.  Yeah, sure, I eat them like most people, after they've been dumped into boiling water and heated, but I also eat them straight from the bag still frozen.  Eat them like little candies, one at a time.  I caught myself doing it last night while I was waiting for the water to heat up so I could dump them in, since DH will have no part of eating them frozen for some reason, lol.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 14, 2013)

My ten year old won't eat them any other way.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, you 2 win,
That's weird.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of eating frozen foods, my sister and I had severe milk allergies as kids. My mom would freeze green seedless grapes and we'd have them as snacks in the summer while everyone else was eating ice cream (no lactaid in the 70's). I haven't thought of that in a long time! 
Even weirder, my brother, 'til this day buys Ellios pizza and eats the frozen sauce/cheese off it like a popsicle, it's disgusting. He also eats ramen noodles dry like a granola bar too now that I think of it.....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 14, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> he kinda is from Maple Syrup country.


That is just unforgivable then!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Speaking of eating frozen foods, my sister and I had severe milk allergies as kids. My mom would freeze green seedless grapes and we'd have them as snacks in the summer while everyone else was eating ice cream (no lactaid in the 70's). I haven't thought of that in a long time!


 
Oh god, did she ever have you try powdered goats milk?  Or water on cereal?  ugh.  WHY couldn't they have figured out Silk back then?!


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 15, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Dated 11 years....married 22 years....33 years in all....she was 16...I was 19 when we started dating, and everybody said it wouldn't last



For me it was his family that said it wouldn't last, mine had no doubts & drove me nuts along w my hubby (8yr older) to get married ASAP (nope not pregnant).  I graduated high school June 5, turned 18 June 6, started dating hubby in July (our 2nd or 3rd time meeting), got engaged in August, married in November.  Yup, 4 mo of dating.  I wanted to wait but I lost.  25yrs this last November.   His family can't believe they ever felt negative about it.


Hmm guess that is weird...4 mo of dating, married out of love & still happy.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 15, 2013)

We had goats for a little while so we grew up with goat milk.  We were lucky enough to sometimes go into Baltimore to a natural food store to get soy milk but it was REALLY expensive. The joke now is we were drinking soy milk WAY before it was "cool" but powdered milk in a blender with a few tsp of yogurt was the "milk" I knew, yuck.

The worst was our neighbor's family owned High's dairy and we had an unlimited number of 5 gallon ice cream buckets we could attack in his walk in freezer. My mom would let us at it a few times a year, as a kid, hours in the bathroom was worth all you eat ice cream 

We've out grown the allergies now but as a kid, it was brutal!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 15, 2013)

Shari said:


> When stacking firewood I find myself mentally counting the splits (ugh!). Somewhere around 17, 18 or 19 I realize what I'm doing and mentally say to myself "Sheesh! That's just plain stupid to count!" so I stop for awhile and 10 minutes later I find myself counting again............


 
HA! I do that on purpose!

I move the wood from my shed to the porch 14 pieces at a time in a wood sling. 13 isn't enough (or an even number) and 15 is too many.
My avatar is 252 pieces of wood, no kidding, I counted them. 18 trips of 14 sticks.
The other day I did 20 trips, that is about a face cord and it was 280 pieces of all sizes. I figure a cord is about 750 pieces of wood.

I eat the crust off of my sandwich first, eating all the way around until nothing but the center is left.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 16, 2013)

When I go to the grocery store, I write my shopping list like I'm writing on a map of the store. It's not precise but it makes for a shorter time in the store and I get my stuff with one pass through the store and no backtracking.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 16, 2013)

blacktail said:


> When I go to the grocery store, I write my shopping list like I'm writing on a map of the store. It's not precise but it makes for a shorter time in the store and I get my stuff with one pass through the store and no backtracking.


 
I have a spreadsheet that I created on Excel that lists everything we buy at Trader Joe's and Whole Foods in the order that they are in the store.
When making a shopping list I pull it up on my computer, fill in the blanks, and print it to go shopping.

I have a column next to the quantity that I intend to put the prices in, that way when I fill in the list I can have an estimate of how much it will all cost...

Maybe more OCD than weird.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 17, 2013)

I eat with ratios. Say meat and potatoes or an omelette with hash browns, one bite of each until they are both gone at the same time. It totally messes up my system when a kid or wife gives me their extra meat. I'm too cheap to waste the meat but I have to reallocate the remaining potatoe to ensure that I end up with simultaneous completion. The wife started noticing me dividing up the last few bites to be sure of even ratios near the end.

Always clean your plate. This has resulted in overfilled tummy and bad looks from the wife when I tell the kids to finish their meals. Turns out that this leads to some sort of eating disorder, I call that disorder "getting the job done" but the wife doesn't agree.

Every single drop of fuel that goes into my truck is logged in a book, mpg calculated, price recorded, and special driving conditions noted. There is no really good reason for this.

So many routines are so set in my head that they are automatic. I hurt my hand pretty badly about two years ago so I had to wear this goofy brace which prevented use of my right hand. Had to eat, brush teeth, everything with my left. I noticed a lot of routines that I was totally unaware of. The big one was toweling myself dry after a shower. The steps and exact method are very repetitive. Not just face, then head, then back, etc. but also what part of the towel is used and the exact way you flop the towel over to expose more dry towel. Routines such as this are very normal but eery.

Big cereal eater. Lots of cereal every day before bed. None in the morning. Kids cereal mostly like golden grahams and lucky charms. None of this 3/4 cup serving crap either, two or three cups easy.

Oh and I drive in silence, listening to the diesel engine. No radio.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> ...I'm too cheap to waste the meat but I have to reallocate the remaining *potatoe*...


 
You also went to the Dan Quayle school of spelling...THAT'S weird...

Me? Everyone of my shirts, coats & sweaters hanging in the closet are facing to the right...Weird, maybe. USAF brat & ex-Army influenced, definitely...Can't fall asleep (in bed) lying on my back, only I'm on my belly. In the recliner I have no problem, but then again I really don't have a choice...


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 17, 2013)

That's funny, Dan Quayle, I'm not a great speller. Get hung up on seperate vs. separate too.


----------



## Jags (Jan 17, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> That's funny, Dan Quayle, I'm not a great speller. Get hung up on seperate vs. separate too.


 
I type at about 70 words per minute with lots of errors.  Thank gawd for spell checker.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 17, 2013)

i hate being late , literally to the point of getting physically ill if i do not arrive for even the most trivial thing on time. i show up at work 30-45 minutes early every day because of this.

also, i have a particular place that each item i carry daily MUST be placed when i get home, wallet, car keys, cell, etc. . .  any deviation results in me losing this item. weird part is that anything that isnt part of my daily routine that i might want no matter where it is in the house takes me notime to locate, but if its a "daily passenger"  it simply has to be p[laced in its designated spot


----------



## loon (Jan 17, 2013)

Weird to me is putting up on the board for everyone to see.

That i dont know how to run my own woodstove  

Getting better at it though 

loon


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 17, 2013)

Jags said:


> I type at about 70 words per minute with lots of errors. Thank gawd for spell checker.


I "hunt and peck" about 50 WPM...but I turn off spellcheck cuz I just dont even want to know how badly I spell. Besides, a good old fashioned spelling deficiency makes for some funnies every now and again.

separate....i remember this one cuz i was taught "there's 'a rat' in separate".


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, You guys ARE weird!


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 17, 2013)

There's also a 'rat' in seperate. So how does that help? I like those types of helpful phrases.

Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sue (Paranthesis, exponent, multiply, divide, add, subtract)

Suzy Can Tell Oscar Has A Hard On Always (a good trigonometery sine = opposite/hypotenuse, cosine = adjacent/hypotnuse, tangent = opposite/adjacent)


----------



## bmblank (Jan 17, 2013)

Huh, I've always used soh cah toa for that one.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 18, 2013)

bmblank said:


> Huh, I've always used soh cah toa for that one.


 
Not nearly as much fun, easy to remember, or to spell.


----------



## rideau (Jan 18, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Oh, I just remembered something that is apparently weird, I've done it since I was a kid.
> 
> I eat frozen peas. Yeah, sure, I eat them like most people, after they've been dumped into boiling water and heated, but I also eat them straight from the bag still frozen. Eat them like little candies, one at a time. I caught myself doing it last night while I was waiting for the water to heat up so I could dump them in, since DH will have no part of eating them frozen for some reason, lol.


We always eat our peas frozen...brought my kids up on them. Taste almost like fresh from the garden. Way better than cooked. Doesn't everyone eat their peas frozen? Great in salads. Great in chicken ot tuna salad too. Especially if stuffed in a nice large heirloom tomato. On a hot day. With cut green pepper and celery...I'm getting hungry...


----------



## rideau (Jan 18, 2013)

Count and do math a lot.  Paces when I'm walking the dog....subconscious...Can be talking, thinking about othet things, suddenly 345 will register.  Driving from Westchester to Ontario constantly recompute the ratio of miles driven to total miles, miles driven to miles remaining...EVERY MILE. on the boring thruway.  Keeps me awake and makes the trip go faster:97/232 =aprox 100/230= approx 4% etc.  Then I figure out how many miles make 1 % of the remaining trip.  Then I figure out how many miles make 1 % of the entire trip.  Then how many miles make 1 % of the trip from Utica to Hudson...then from Syracuse to Hudson; then the difference going through Tug Hill...get lousy radio reception, keeps me awake...oh, well.   When I'm not tired, I actually think about things.  When I'm tired, I compute.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2013)

I also don't like stepping on sidewalk cracks.  Yes, that stupid rhyme and it just turned into OCD...if I don't think about it, no biggie-but if I look down and see I'm doing it, I have to adjust my stride to be sure I am not stepping on cracks.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 18, 2013)

Something else I do is count the yellow lines on the road as I drive then I can't stop myself. UGH !

Pete


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 19, 2013)

I wasn't going to admit to this, but..
I work out to the "Brazil Butt Lift" workout video's.
My wife just rolls her eyes, but hasn't complained about NOT having to wash my Booty-Pop pants anymore, so there's that.


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 19, 2013)

I got eyelash extensions today (hubby likes them, I'm undecided)....if you don't think that is weird I can say they FEEL weird, qualifies for weird.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 19, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Something else I do is count the yellow lines on the road as I drive then I can't stop myself. UGH !
> 
> Pete


 
I do that and other similar things, like count guard rail sections, or fence posts, or the number of cars in a section of road.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 20, 2013)

blacktail said:


> I do that and other similar things, like count guard rail sections, or fence posts, or the number of cars in a section of road.


Guilty ! Plus I count brands of vehicles types of cars/trucks/SUV's amount of cops and even trees down and standing. 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jan 20, 2013)

I try to use my brakes the least amount possible.. I calculate my MPG at every fill up because the trip computer is not accurate enough..  So far my brakes have 97,000 miles on them and the goal is to make 100,000 miles on the original brakes..  I like to know the temperature brought out to at least one decimal point.. I feel OCD is more widespread than people realize..

Ray


----------



## rideau (Jan 20, 2013)

OK. Here's something I do that other people think is weird, but I don't:

I rub the toes of one foot back and forth across the toes ot the other constantly, whenever I am sitting down. Totally unaware I am doing it. Drives people crazy.

And I make a sort of humming, vibrating air noise in my ears at will whenever I want to dull outside noises a bit, or concenrtrate on anything. I actally thought everybody did this all the time, but recently found some people have no idea what I am talking about and can't seem to do it....Maybe the result of being 2nd eldest of 13 siblings....


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 20, 2013)

And I check my purse 2-3 times to make sure my keys are in my purse as I get out of my cars, even tho the two I drive will not lock without the keys out of the ignition.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 21, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Guilty ! Plus I count brands of vehicles types of cars/trucks/SUV's amount of cops and even trees down and standing.
> 
> Pete


 
If we both do it, then maybe it's not so weird!


----------



## fox9988 (Jan 21, 2013)

Everything I do/build has to be lined up,90 degrees, perfectly bisecting a 90 into two 45's, parallel, symemetric, etc. Took me forever to design my house.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 21, 2013)

fox9988 said:


> Everything I do/build has to be lined up,90 degrees, perfectly bisecting a 90 into two 45's, parallel, symemetric, etc. Took me forever to design my house.


 
Same way here.  Symmetrical, orderly.  Totally opposite of my life, which is funny.  I build mostly Arts and Crafts style furniture with square, clean lines.  We have two friends with Victorian houses and when I visit, in my mind, I just want to snap off every finial that to me looks excessive for furnishing.     Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate nice architecture.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 21, 2013)

No that just makes everyone else weird :D


----------

